# now it's the darn MASS AIR FLOW SENSOR!!! 1990 Maxima



## outofcontrolfem (Apr 30, 2006)

I plan on buying a mass air flow sensor for my 1990 Maxima SE from a junkyard. Since the part most likely will not come with instructions can someone please tell me :

Where in the car would I find the old mass air flow sensor that needs to be replaced- i hear it is by the air filter in some sort of tube - but where exactly?

How would i know it needs to be replaced? I hear that you just take out the old one and start the car to see if the rough idling has improved - is this true?

Does anyone have a webpage that gives clear diagrams and instructions? If not can someone please instruct me on how to change it. 

THANK YOU to all of the contributors/posters to this site. these posts are extremely helpful. i have learned quite a bit from all of you and you guys have saved me a LOT of money!!


----------

